# Changing jobs in Dubai



## Crammy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

How easy is it to get sponsored for a work permit once you're out there. In anything really? generall office work? secretarial work etc?

Or would it be better for my better half to stay at home and keep applying untill she gets an offer?

I'm due to be out there by Jan.

Thanks in advance.

Crammy


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Crammy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How easy is it to get sponsored for a work permit once you're out there. In anything really? generall office work? secretarial work etc?
> 
> ...


can't she come on a visit visa and look for jobs when she arrives? that is what I did as I found it extremely hard to get selected for jobs applying back home. You can get a much better compensation package, but is just too difficult to secure a job from home. Much easier coming here and pestering recruiters and companies with phonecalls and dropping CV's and being available for personal interviews in my opinion.

of course it all depends on what kind of job she does as some professionals have higher demand than others.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Crammy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How easy is it to get sponsored for a work permit once you're out there. In anything really? generall office work? secretarial work etc?
> 
> ...


Is your better half your wife or girlfriend? If a wife, then you can sponsor her. If a girlfriend, well I trust you have read the site and understand the illegality of co-habiting?

Basis office and secretarial work is not well paid and she is highly unlikely to obtain such a role from outside the country. To be clear, a work permit and sponsorship is linked to your employer. No employer = no sponsor (unless self-employed or a dependent) = no residency.

-


----------

